# Rear Springs and me singing the blues



## DSW (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi folks I am in need of advise. I have a 69 Lemans with a 400 & auto 400. I just got done replacing the whole suspension. Everything except the rear spring height seems good. The rear is to low like if two people sat in the back it will bottom out. My wife says it looks like a low rider at least from the back. At the time that I was getting all of the parts together OPG was the only place that had the rear springs in stock part # G240342. So I called OPG and was told that those are made for them and not as good as other models on the market. OPG suggested TRW- 5401 stock height. The front springs are Global West from Jegs part # 459-S-19. I also called Jegs and they suggest (and in stock) Global West # 459-S-61 or 62. What I am looking for is a better then stock driver that can handle tight curves with out the rear taking off on me and a comfortable everyday ride. Any in-put would truly be helpful and appreciated. 
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

air bags. under 100 dollars. Fit inside the springs.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree the 68'-69's sat low in stock form in the back, the drag bags with around 8-12 psi will keep it nice and level without sacrificing ride quality, will also help it hook up a little better.


----------



## zzomby (Aug 23, 2009)

I had a low ride in my '65. I installed some '68-'69 station wagon springs and it lifted it up just enough to clear my tires that my fenders would eat every time I hit a good dip in the road. I don't know if this helps with the GTO 10 bolt though for I have a Chevelle 12 bolt installed. Matter of fact I still have my brand new springs still in the box because when I took them out to install I compared them to the station wagon springs I installed years ago and the station wagon springs are bigger and taller. So I cleaned them up and reinstalled them.


----------



## zzomby (Aug 23, 2009)

Profile of my car. Tire size 275/60/15_ 1-1/2" clear fender to top of tire.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

After seeing in HPP Magazine an article on spring spacers. I ordered and installed a set of steel spacers for the rear. It gives the car the right looking squat. Drag bags are a great option but for a couple of dollars more I like this option best.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I have to agree. I've put many sets of rear springs in many GTO's--- TRW, Moog, etc. They ALL give you a sacked out rear end. Every one of them. Air Lifts or air shocks....or even spacer rings under or over the spring will fix it. Air Lifts are the way to go, plumbed with individual lines.


----------



## etewald (Dec 27, 2011)

I have adjustable air shocks in my '69. I love them.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Had monroe air shocks in my 68, worked great for a decade until I got my eibachs. Also have had good luck with Gabriel high jackers


----------

